# Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 5



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Anti-Canadianism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

...Canadians supposedly "live on doughnuts and moose meat"

...and, of course, Kraft Dinner:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Just another day at the zoo Loblaws:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Price drop at the Real Canadian Superstore:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

That's usually only in the winter...


----------



## Yuray

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*



> That's usually only in the winter...


Usually?


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

"It's not a season. It's a way of life!"


----------



## Mari

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Most of the geese are starting to fly south but I was late for work today because of a few geese that were walking and decided to cross the road in front of my car and it was not even at a proper goose crossing location. Sorry I did not get a picture.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*



Mari said:


> it was not even at a proper goose crossing location



I didn't know there _*were*_ proper goose-crossing areas. Maybe the geese don't know either.


----------



## Mari

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Oh, and if they do not cross at the proper location they cannot even get a 'jay walking' ticket because they are geese.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

For those who live in Toronto but don't want to talk to the locals:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Canadian Redneck Soap

Vast pine forests, lakes brimming with fish,                        and more animals than you could shoot in a month of Sundays.                        What's not to love about Canada? Well lets see . . . restrictive                        gun laws, Canadians, mounties, and crappy tasting overpriced                        beer for starters. Oh well, this pine scented soap will                        remind you of what Canada is really about. The trees!

Ingredients:

Budweiser, charcoal, lard, coconut oil, soy oil, castor oil, corn grits, gunpowder and lye.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Underwear drive stops in nation's capital - Ottawa - CBC News


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Don Cherry is a jerk. Even Canadians hate him.


----------



## making_art

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Do you think "white" underwear is the best choice of colours for homeless shelter patrons? :dontknow:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Another burning question : will the Canadian underwear drive also accept used socks?


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

(except when ordering poutine)


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Google Map over Toronto:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*



I was in the supermarket the other day when these edible food items caught my eye in the freezer case. Yummy Chicken Breast Rings. Made by Canadian frozen food company Maxi Canada, they are chopped chicken breast and "rib meat," formed into rings, then coated with a seasoned crispy breading ready to cook and eat.

Wow. How much further removed can a food be from its natural form? There's no way I could resist buying a box of them...

Source: Dave's Cupboard: Chicken Breast Rings


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Man Spending 80 Days in Airport: Could You Do It?


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

For days when poutine pizza is not hearty enough for shoveling snow off one's roof, Kraft Dinner pizza is the logical alternative:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Traditional Canadian wedding:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*

Canadian Bacon (1995) - Memorable quotes


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

'Fill yer boots' with Newfoundland English app - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Daniel

"how more canadian can you get than tim horton's new maple cinnamon french toast bagel?"

"hmmm, which plaid shirt shall i wear today?"

"Prince Edward Island, why does that little speckle have the longest name?"

"when you forget your 'environmentally friendly' grocery bags and have to pay 5 cents for each plastic one"

"Woke up this morning, my igloo melted and my moose ran away."

Source: twitter.com/CanadianProbz


----------



## Cat Dancer

> "how more canadian can you get than tim horton's new maple cinnamon french toast bagel?"



You could throw poutine makings on it.


----------



## Daniel

And when having breakfast at home, top last night's poutine with a fried egg:


----------



## Daniel

Oxymorons (feel free to add to the list):

southern Canada
winter lifestyle
poutine nutrition facts
impolite Canadian
Toronto charm
Canadian cuisine
American hockey


----------



## Cat Dancer

Dear wonderful Canadian friends,

Please keep your bleeping cold weather and your bleeping snow to yourselves this winter. 

Thank you,

A concerned U.S. citizen.    

(I know it's not really ALL your fault.  But someone must take the blame.)


----------



## Daniel

Of course, with their recession-resistant, poutine-based economy, I don't think they care.


----------



## making_art

Daniel said:


> Oxymorons (feel free to add to the list):
> 
> southern Canada
> winter lifestyle
> poutine nutrition facts
> impolite Canadian
> Toronto charm
> Canadian cuisine
> American hockey



Hells Angels
Compassionate conservative
Icy water
Postal service


----------



## Daniel

> Postal service



[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]


----------



## Daniel

Positive psychology exercises during Canadian winters:



Writing letters of gratitude to the Queen.
Watching water pipes freeze as a way to be more mindful.
Embracing vulnerability by opening a window.
Increasing distress tolerance by not watching hockey.
Becoming more assertive by pretending to be American.
Forgiving oneself for not planning a winter getaway.
Socializing more with the less fortunate by visiting loved ones in Toronto.


----------



## Daniel

Life in Banff, Alberta (YouTube -- fullscreen)


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Canadian mindfulness quotes:

"Peace is every step north."

"Presence is when you're no longer waiting for the next moment, believing that the next moment will be warmer than this one."

"A true warrior is always armed with three things: the radiant sword of pacification; the mirror of bravery, wisdom, and friendship; and the delicious jewel of poutine."

"Perhaps one of the greatest gifts we can give ourselves is to be able to sit in the snow."

"Can you imagine yourself as a beaver, rather than as a machine?"

“There is no way to Canada. Canada is the way.” 

“As soon as we wish to be warm, we are no longer warm.”

“There is no enlightenment outside of the hockey rink.” 

"Nothing endures but snow.”

"The fastest progress is achieved by those who drink bagged milk."

"Winter: that most brutal of teachers. But you learn…"


----------



## Daniel

Pro-Florida, anti-Canada propaganda:



> When you are in low temperatures outdoors, your cardiovascular system  also tends to respond by increasing blood pressure and heart rate, which  can promote a heart attack.
> 
> 6 Cold Weather Exercise Tips


----------



## Daniel




----------



## forgetmenot

I think the wildlife win i liked how the deer chased the hunters  lol


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

From episodes of _How I Met Your Mother:_

*Robin:* How do you know the Canadian citizenship test is easy? 
*Barney:* It’s Canada. Question one: Do you want to be Canadian? Question two: Really?

*Barney:* Butterscotch is to Canadian women what chocolate is to American women.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"I like your Canadian accent", "Umm...what accent?"


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"Wait until I grow up, I will tear you limb to limb"


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Chickens loose on Highway 401 after crash
CBC
March 14, 2012



Ontario  Agriculture Ministry workers are helping provincial police round up  chickens loose on Highway 401 between the eastern Ontario towns of  Cardinal and Iroquois after a tractor-trailer transporting the poultry  overturned.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"If you get arrested, do you ride on the horse, too?"

"You are almost out of syrup.  You may want to make some more."


from:


----------



## Daniel

Chocolate-covered Canadian bacon on a cupcake:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

We don't need no stinkin' pennies! :canadian:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


> We don't need no stinkin' pennies! :canadian:



And the way the economy is in the US, we may need half pennies soon


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## kelsischanging

This is GREAT!!!!  I live on the East coast of the U.S.A but my cousins live in northern B.C....can't wait to share some of this with them.  We spend a lot of time laughing with each other about both countries   Of course no matter WHAT they say about the U.S. I just remind them that I don't have snow from end of September to May...I would absolutely absolutely die!!!!!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

"...no i mean in Celsius"


----------



## David Baxter PhD

When Canadians REALLY protest!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Canadian Coffee Break


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## making_art




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Some Canadian geese don't want to go back to Canada:

Canada Geese sticking around North Florida and South Georgia | firstcoastnews.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Maybe the fries are better in Florida these days?


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Two boaters fined for harassing moose swimming in northern Ontario lake | CTV News


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Nothing says "Canada" like ketchup cake...


----------



## Banned

:yuk:


----------



## Mari




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Banned

Sadly, the top picture is what my city looks like right now


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## PrincessX

Already have tha heat running, thanks for the cars pic. Answer is: "Will be there in less than 5 hours" (work).


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## PrincessX

Very true..:lol: 
Anytime I pass by Tim Hortons (I do not like their coffee, pls. do not ban me), it seems like a lot of investigations are going on.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Poutine chips are actually pretty tasty. One brand is poutine and gravy flavor. Excellent. [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessX

On the poutine eating championship in Canada last month, some guy ate 15 lbs of Poutine, according to the radio.
They had the world's best poutine eaters over here.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yikes! [emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

That's what happens when everyone has access to healthcare


----------



## PrincessX

Daniel, the winner was actually an American. I will post a link later. He is a student, so likely on Medicare in the US.


----------



## Daniel

Poor thing.  He was probably hungry from the cold :cold:


----------



## PrincessX

What cold? It is still positive here. You have got me dreaming of the ski season. Damn it, now I want it -35 C.
I had a stupid accident in Europe and haven't been really skiing since, only twice here and couldn't overcome my fear.
Some time ago got lost in the mountains while skiing. On top of it fell, lost one mitten and one ski and was injured, no phone with me. A man found me by accident and called for help. After my hand unfroze, I was able to ski back with help, had a 1st degree muscle tear on my hamstring though. Now I miss skiing. 
The most scary feeling was that my hand was very painful and despite biting it to prevent it from freezing I wasn't able to move it. Lying there in the snow, I was starting to lose hope. Until another lost skier showed. I was crying there followed by getting dizzy. On the way back the mountain didn't look so beautiful.
I was feeling sick when I got back. I never found out who the man was. Didn't ask him about name, or forgot it, not sure.

---------- Post Merged at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 07:47 PM ----------

I must have posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## Daniel

Another safe hobby:


----------



## Daniel

Canadian selfie:



Source:  Sudbury, Ont., brothers free bald eagle from trap - CBC News


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

---------- Post Merged at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 05:12 AM ----------


----------



## Daniel

Rick Mercer:  Canadian Express (video)


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Getting your Christmas shopping done early!  

It's a new edition:  Maple Syrup Cookbook, 3rd Edition: Over 100 Recipes for Breakfast, Lunch & Dinner  -- Amazon.com  (only $11 USD for the paperback)

From the _Toronto Star_:



> Recipes I’m dying to make: Maple cranberry nut coffee cake; Maple roasted root vegetables; Salmon with mango salsa; Crispy maple spareribs, Maple mocha pudding.
> 
> Maple Syrup Cookbook is a sweet addition to any kitchen  | Toronto Star


----------



## Mari

Who needs a cookbook? I just put maple syrup in and/or on every meal


----------



## Harebells

Yum!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Giant, flightless birds wandered Canadian Arctic 50 million years ago  - CBC News



More than 50 million years ago, Canada's Arctic was a warm, wet place, home to alligators, giant tortoises and — as it now turns out — giant, flightless birds...

The bird, which scientists believe was as tall as a person, boasted a head the size of a horse's and weighed several hundred pounds, roamed during the steamy Eocene epoch, about 50 million to 53 million years ago, feasting on foliage, nuts, seeds and hard fruit...


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Then they settled in Toronto and started the Maple Leafs who continue to struggle with extinction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Move over online dating, here's 'skied dating' - British Columbia - CBC News


----------



## amazingmouse

The Red Mountain Resort looks amazing! Great lodging conditions + cheap private lessons for skiing and snowboard, cheap lift rental, only issue is getting to BC from other provinces. The comments to this article stated double seat lifts were already occupied, so not much skied dating happened! Thanks, Daniel for telling us abut the Red Mountain Resort! I sure hope to visit it one day! The group lessons are a steal btw. Love winter, cheers.

---------- Post Merged at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 01:49 PM ----------

To add a quote : "You can't buy happiness, but you can buy a Lift Pass.", author unknown


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Florida Content*

I'll take Bummer for $400: Canadians no longer allowed on Jeopardy - CBC News

Feb 21, 2016

When it comes to appearing on the popular game show Jeopardy, Canadians need not apply...

The website says the show is currently "precluded from accepting registration information from Canadian residents."

It goes on to say the show is evaluating the matter but does not indicate why.

Media reports quote the show's producers as saying the problem is due to international laws governing how information is shared over the Internet.

The longtime host of Jeopardy, Alex Trebek, is a Canadian, born and raised in Sudbury, Ont.

---------- Post Merged at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 05:57 AM ----------

My favorite comment:  "Were we too polite?"


----------



## mudpuppy

Oh, so, so , so true!

A Year in Canada

:lol:


----------



## amazingmouse




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Restaurant business booming despite economic slowdown - Business - CBC News

*Canadians' spending on dining out is forecast to increase for the 25th year in a row.
*
Too many debt-ridden Canadians are spending big in restaurants, says the head of a credit counselling group...

Carter's firm is forecasting an overall increase in sales for the industry this year ? mostly due to inflation ? and says millennials are a strong source of support.

"They are the largest cohort using restaurants," he says. "Regardless of economic uncertainty, they continue to be the fastest growing segment of the restaurant market."


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Interesting. Illogical though.  Is it socialization? Laziness? Not knowing how to cook?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Don't get me started about the 00s   (millennials)


----------



## amazingmouse

David Baxter said:


> Interesting. Illogical though.  Is it socialization? Laziness? Not knowing how to cook?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is the culture of instant gratification, I assume. It is like instant coffee - when you lack the real stuff, you make up with whatever is available, quick and easy.
It is also due to the fact that when people get poorer and poorer, they have less money for any kind of activities, that don't cover necessities like eating.


----------



## amazingmouse




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## mudpuppy

:snowman:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## amazingmouse




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I love donuts.

I also love poutine.

But this is going too far.


----------



## Retired

Is this a better alternative to poutine on a donut??


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Much better.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Mari




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

*Warm day today: -12C with a light snow here at the moment. 

Fun Fact:
Manitoba* was crowned the Slurpee Capital of the World for the seventeenth year in a row in 2016

And they sell as many even when the temperature dips below -20 Celcius as in the summer....
Now that's what I call brain freeze!


When I operated the restaurant/bar and reception hall at a local arena in Quebec, I'd sell twice as many slush puppies as I did power drinks to the kids after the hockey games and figure skating all winter long


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I love it!


----------



## GaryQ

First day of winter... time to put the sandals and shorts away.
If I was a native Winnipegger I'd probably be heading to 7/11 for a Slurpee about now LOL


----------



## David Baxter PhD

?But it?s a dry cold.?


----------



## GaryQ

Sure, normally, but humidity is currently at 88%! 
Guess I should have avoided that previous comment about it being drier than out east... gonna come back to "frostbite" me in the tush!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

One of my friends went to graduate school in Saskatoon. He always talked about the dry cold. I would point out that it didn?t alter the fact that he couldn?t start his Volkswagen Beetle from about the end of November until March.


----------



## GaryQ

Ok now let's be serious, Beetles had trouble starting even in the summer :rofl:

But your friend was right... NORMALLY! 
I think this is one year where we are going to get hit hard. Just hope the saying In like a lion out like a lamb holds true this year.

On a serious note I worry about the many homeless people we have living in the streets when it get's below -20C


----------



## Daniel

Fun fact: The Canadian Bacon meme refers to the logo of the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation (CBC).


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## GaryQ

Rennie, Manitoba, Canada
Got to love the optimism!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

lol now THAT is comedy!

_But not far from reality..._


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Mari

PAUL BRANDT - CANADIAN MAN - YouTube


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ha! Now THAT is scarily close to the truth.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Get a doughnut breakfast sandwich at Tim Hortons this Friday


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Some of those President's Choice chips are actually quite good. I like the poutine ones.


----------



## Daniel

You can also add your own ketchup, maple syrup, gravy, or cheese curds for a more authentic Canadian flavor/flavour experience.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

If you don't mind really soggy chips... but good tip for when I'm older and toothless...


----------



## Daniel

"Poutine" made with apples, caramel, and whipped cream.

Sweet Caramel Apple


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That's not poutine... but it does look tasty.


----------



## Daniel

And super heart healthy compared to a poutine burger


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Vancouver festivalgoers invited to enjoy a cool glass of hot dog water?  | Globalnews.ca




It was a prank to promote critical thinking.  

A related comment on Twitter: "Is Gwyneth hovering nearby?"


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ To be fair, I've never heard of or seen those. Dang it.


----------



## Daniel

It's usually between the frozen fried cheese curds and the frozen poutine donuts.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

It's true. If you're in hospital (in Ottawa at least) you can almost always get a nurse to bring you ginger ale and it is always Canada Dry as far as I can tell.


----------



## Daniel

And Canada Dry is probably a first-line treatment for poutine overdose.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## forgetmenot

Daniel said:


>



Have to show this to my hsb even the doctor says "she can have all the Canada Dry she wants"


----------



## GaryQ

forgetmenot said:


> Have to show this to my hsb even the doctor says "she can have all the Canada Dry she wants"



hmmm... do I detect we have a Canada Dry addict amongst our ranks?


----------



## Daniel

I am sure it is considered a health drink in the land of poutine and beaver tails.


----------



## GaryQ

The first add you posted says “switch to America”s ginger upper...

i bet if your president saw it he’d tweet “Fake news!”


----------



## forgetmenot

Yup i am a bit of a Gingerale addict  i don't drink much of anything else maybe a coffee in morning and night  I hate water hate it


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Me too. It's good for the digestion.


----------



## Daniel

I had heartburn this morning and taking a Canada Mint helped.

(I also sometimes use ginger ale when I have it, but my favorite home remedy is an herbal tea with black licorice.)


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> I had heartburn this morning and taking a Canada Mint helped.



And I bet if it didn't help it probably would have apologized for it


----------



## Daniel

And as an American, I would accept the apology but then reiterate how much I was inconvenienced.


----------



## GaryQ

Well good thing you not the president or it would be a terrorist attack and a national security threat


----------



## Daniel

GaryQ said:


> Well good thing you not the president or it would be a terrorist attack and a national security threat



On the positive side, now most people in the world are experts in identifying narcissism


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

I went to a fight the other night, and a hockey game broke out. 

- Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I've seen that before but it's a classic!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

@*GaryQ* check around2.35 or so...


----------



## GaryQ

Thaks David,

That is so friggen hilarious. I watched it all to get the full context of the story. 
I did not see that one coming at all! OH! Priceless! I laughed so hard :rofl:

I downloaded it from youtube and saved it on my desktop. Its definitely a keeper


----------



## GaryQ

This one I personally snapped on my way home just before exiting Winnipeg at a red light.


----------



## Daniel

(I did not take the picture. SORRY :lol


----------



## GaryQ

Tim Hortons coffee and now “SORRY”?

are you working on trying to immigrate north of the border before they build a wall to keep you in?


----------



## Daniel

I thought about it once but became lightheaded and needed to rest :lol:

Even homeowners in Vancouver, Toronto want housing prices to fall, poll suggests


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> I thought about it but became lightheaded and needed to rest :lol:
> 
> Even homeowners in Vancouver, Toronto want housing prices to fall, poll suggests



Vancouver prices are insane and Toronto will approach that if they aren't careful.

Most of the problem comes from foreign speculators with a lot of money buying up real estate and then jacking up the sales prices. Canada and the provinces are looking at ways to combat this and they really have to.

We used to have laws about limiting this sort of foreign speculation and investment regulations requiring Canadians to retain controlling interest in Canadian companies but somewhere along the way greed and the far right weakened that legislation. If we're not careful, we're going to find ourselves renters to foreign interests in our own country. That's not sensationalism or alarmism or some conspiracy theory either: It's already happening. 

Regular people and even the upper middle class can no longer afford to but a home in Vancouver, or in many cases to even rent a small apartment, and Toronto is heading that way rapidly.

I only learned the other day that Saudi Arabia owns our Wheat Board. I don't know when that happened but that's just insane. Our natural resources and our agriculture are not things that should ever be sold to foreign interests, no matter how much money they are offering. Now we have a situation where Saudi Arabia is looking for reprisals against Canada because we tried to protest their human rights violations - and they own our Wheat Board?

These are crazy times. We have been betrayed by our politicians over the years but I guess we have been complicit in this by not being vigilant and simply not paying attention. 

/rant


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

I seriously doubt any of the respondents to that survey were wanting to sell their home and thought housing prices were too high.

Yup that’s the effect of low interest rates combined with people that never learned basic math or how interest rates hikes affect your ability to make ends meet.

common facts: 

1- housing prices are based on what people can afford at that current time: Ex: “it wil only cost you $2000/month to buy this beautiful home”

2- Pure greed combined with pure stupidity. Undeniably the two go hand in hand. I’ve never heard of anyone selling a house for as much as they can get. When idiots flood the market thinking that prices will always go up they are prime for the slaughter. And the auction frenzy begins. 

3- no matter how bad it gets when the feces hit the fan. Ex: Phoenix Arizona. People will forget what happened as soon as it goes back on the up. 

4- sooner or later when you buy high at low interest rates you will most likely lose your home and your pants


----------



## GaryQ

David, the wheat board of Canada with its headquarters in downtown Winnipeg used to be the exclusive agency that monopolized the sale of wheat and I believe barley. Like all government run bureaucracies was not well managed and farmers were limited in how much they could sell and for forced to accept the price.

in 2015 Harper eliminated the Wheat Board’s monopoly and sold it of to an US-Saudi backed firm. It is now only a broker. The wheat act was eliminated and it is now free and open markets. So doesn’t matter who owns the Canadian Wheat board since it’s just a name now. Just one of many options farmers have to get their grain to market. 

Probably the only only good thing he did that didn’t ruin our country. Every once in a while a screw up actually works out for the better. 

Personally Im for complete deregulation of all quota based farming. Since it just leads to the same price jacking for the sale of a quota. Many dairy farmers sold out and left the industry not because they didn’t make a good living but because they could get rich selling off the quotas that they had inherited from their parents.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

GaryQ said:


> David, the wheat board of Canada with its headquarters in downtown Winnipeg used to be the exclusive agency that monopolized the sale of wheat and I believe barley. Like all government run bureaucracies was not well managed and farmers were limited in how much they could sell and for forced to accept the price.
> 
> in 2015 Harper eliminated the Wheat Board’s monopoly and sold it of to an US-Saudi backed firm. It is now only a broker. The wheat act was eliminated and it is now free and open markets. So doesn’t matter who owns the Canadian Wheat board since it’s just a name now. Just one of many options farmers have to get their grain to market.



Thanks for that information. I wasn't aware of that.

Nonetheless, my general comments apply. Here in Ontario, the previous Liberal government was pushing to sell off Ontario Hydro to private enterprise. We all know how well that has worked for the US. Nobody will argue that it doesn't need to be better managed and that governments need to start using profits to lower hydro rates and not use it to pay off other debts they have accumulated first, but selling it to private enterprise is a terrible idea. Similarly, the previous Ontario government wanted to sell off the LCBO (Liquor Control Board of Ontario). Now that may not be an essential service (I imagine a few would argue otherwise but really it isn't) but it is almost the only Ontario owned business that actually makes money, contributing several billion dollars a year to provincial government coffers and that's separate from the tax they collect on sales, so that too was a totally dumbass idea. That's like saying, "We have a lot of enterprises that are losing money or were never designed to turn a profit. How about we sell off anything that makes a profit and just keep those that are actually draining money from tax funds? Sound good?"

I usually try to avoid political debates, if only for the sake of my blood pressure, but we have been seeing some seriously stupid moves and proposals from politicians at all levels in Canada, in the US, in the UK, and probably in every other nation on the planet. It makes you wonder whether the anarchists aren't right sometimes...


----------



## GaryQ

Totally agree like I said it was Harper... he was doing it for a few good friends so they could get richer he messed up did something good for the country I’m sure he regrets it now lol.

i thought most of the power grid in Ontario was sold off like Hydro One years ago?
i remember paying x cents per kw on the meter. Then y cents for power line losses and z cents for the debt repayments for my house just outside Kapuskasing. We have the lowest (or had) rates here in Manitoba but with the Conservatives in power now I’m sure they’ll be selling it their friends if long enough in power.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

It'sall  just so garldang shortsighted and/or corrupt.


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> It'sall  just so garldang shortsighted and/or corrupt.



Garldang?
i don’t know if it’s my Wellbutrin kicking in or you two clowns are just too funny today but man I haven’t laughed so much in a long time!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

It's been a very busy day. I'm tired.


----------



## Daniel

BTW, you know the American economy isn't the best when the dollar store is giving people recipes:

Dinner On A $5 Budget - Dollar Tree, Inc.

(I do like their burrito bowl idea.)


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Now THAT ^^ is one bigly yuge chunk of styrofoam!


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> Now THAT ^^ is one bigly yuge chunk of styrofoam!



Go BIG or go home


----------



## Daniel

It is a big country, after all.    (It just doesn't seem that way when it costs $1000 to rent a walk-in closet in Toronto.)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> It is a big country, after all.    (It just doesn't seem that way when it costs $1000 to rent a walk-in closet in Toronto.)



In Vancouver these days, people are paying $1000 for a cardboard box and pretending they live in a walk-in closet.


----------



## Daniel

That's about similar to the people who pay $50,000 for a tiny home of 200 square feet, not including the cost of setup, land, etc.
But at least with the tiny home you own the box.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Regarding Vancouver/Toronto:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

"When I was crossing the border into Canada, they asked if I had any firearms with me. I said, 'Well, what do you need?'"

- Steven Wright


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Winnipeg on Mars: Tiny piece of Red Planet named after Manitoba city


----------



## GaryQ

They forgot to mention Slurpee sales were not affected at all on that day.
actually surprisingly -31c not that cold.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## gooblax




----------



## Daniel

The things people will do to pay for a condo in Vancouver.


----------



## Daniel

A cool-looking, free online course from the University of Alberta:

Mountains 101 Course Preview - YouTube


Mountains 101 | University of Alberta


Mountains 101 is a 12-lesson Massive Open Online Course (MOOC) teaching a comprehensive overview of Mountain Studies. Mountains 101 will cover an interdisciplinary field of study focusing on the physical, biological, and human dimensions of mountain places in Alberta, Canada, and around the world.

Registration is now open.
New sessions begin on the first Monday of the month.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

How to tell if your dog is Canadian:

If you step on your dog's paw, she seems to apologize to you.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

Actually some of us dress up as polar bears and ride a real polar bear from igloo to igloo


----------



## David Baxter PhD

And by "some of us", @GaryQ of course means @GaryQ.


----------



## GaryQ

Ah shucks thanks for blowing my cover


----------



## Daniel

I assume the tradition of dressing up as a polar bear started as a way to avoid being eaten by them.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> I assume the tradition of dressing up as a polar bear started as a way to avoid being eaten by them.



I really don't know. I think you'd have to ask @GaryQ about that. 

I used to dress up as robots or monks or cowboys as a child.


----------



## GaryQ

It is an ancient tradition from my childhood village.
Many generations ago, long before the white man brought the skimobiles to our great white north my ancestors without dog sleds would dress up in polar bear skins to hitch a ride on a mother polar bear after playing with her other cubs so that we had their scent and she would think they were her offspring. It was called “The Polar Bear Express”. A great traditional mode of transportation. To this day we keep this ancient tradition alive once a year to honor the great sprits of our ancestors. Since we must dress warm at that time of year to go trick or treating in my village We honor our ancient tradition on Halloween


----------



## David Baxter PhD

@GaryQ, that was beautiful. I don't mind admitting I teared up a bit.


----------



## Daniel

I had to grab some Kleenex myself when I found this picture from Gary's childhood:





(source)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Aww... look at cute little Gary. How old were you in that pic, @GaryQ?


----------



## GaryQ

Sheesh that was so long ago but that wasn’t me. That was uncle Bob and little cousin Johnny practicing for the real thing at the Churchill survival school summer camp. I was the one taking the picture


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Well played, Gary. Well played.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

RCMP reminds Nova Scotians to lock their doors after pair enter wrong home, clean it - Halifax | Globalnews.ca


----------



## GaryQ

It’s very understandable:

salt water is very corossive... guess the pair had a few rusted brain cells being in Nova Scotia.
I can just imagine their reaction when they find/found out that they aren’t getting paid for the work... except for making the headlines... I guess that’s the price of stupidity


----------



## Daniel

If they had OCD they would have double checked the address.

Sent from my Z839 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> If they had OCD they would have double checked the address.



Or even just a tiny bit of common sense maybe?


----------



## Daniel

Mixed with at-work-brain-fog.   

Sent from my Z839 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Visiting Vancouver: Things to Know Before Traveling to Vancouver - Thrillist

OK, so it rains. A lot. The winter is notoriously wet, but honestly, so is spring and fall. 

Sent from my Z839 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

That’s so cool and really well done 
would love to know where this was actually “perpetrated”


----------



## gooblax

Someone drew a similar set of eyes in the dust that had accumulated on an aircraft windscreen that had been sitting in the hangar for a year 
(an atypical length of time. I'm not sure why this one got stuck here for so long... But it's gone now).
Unfortunately photos are banned in the hangar so I couldn't get a pic.


----------



## gooblax

In before "dust = Aussie snow" comments


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Sometimes it can happen in the same day!


----------



## Daniel

The official report:


----------



## Daniel

43% of Modern Family Homeowners Have Abandoned Dream of Single Family Home Ownership

...4 in 10 (43%) of modern family homeowners who do not already own a single family home have now given up their “dream” of doing so, citing high costs as the reason. 18% still plan to buy a single family home within the city centre while another 21% aim to purchase outside the city centre...


----------



## GaryQ

From the article in question:​


> The first in a multi-part series focused on the home ownership trends of young urban families, the report is based on findings from a survey of 1,743 families in the Vancouver, Calgary, Toronto and Montreal Census Metropolitan Areas, with a focus on ones where the adults are between the ages of 20 and 45.​



Pretty small survey sample group considering a population of 13 odd million for the 4 census Metropolitan Areas surveyed.


----------



## GaryQ

My Halloween ride "Fuzzy" and family on their SOUTHERN vacation this summer


----------



## GaryQ

Sadly I was unable to go trick or treating with Fuzzy this year... This SOB got him 

RIP Fuzzy


----------



## Daniel

GaryQ said:


> From the article in question:​
> 
> Pretty small survey sample group considering a population of 13 odd million for the 4 census Metropolitan Areas surveyed.



It's just to get people ready to live in sheds (tiny homes) far away from urban areas.  I'm guessing the survey was sponsored by Home Depot 

"We can't laud tiny houses for their innovation without beginning by saying that the economic realities that necessitate it are a huge ***** problem that won't go away with vintage marine lightbulb cages or marble countertops."

~ Tiny Homes Aren't The Solution To B.C.'s Unaffordability Crisis


----------



## Daniel

Since it is Remembrance Day:


----------



## Daniel

Majority of Canadians relieved they can no longer afford to live in Vancouver - The Beaverton

OTTAWA — Following a report showing that Vancouver is now the least affordable housing market in North America, millions of Canadians have expressed relief that living there is no longer an option.

“My West Coast friends are always like, ‘You do yoga, you should move to Vancouver’, and I’d be stuck thinking ‘Yeah, but I don’t like yoga that much,’” explained Edmonton school teacher Sheila Myers. “Thanks to their skyrocketing housing affordability gap, I’ve finally got an all-purpose excuse.”

“I know you might be thinking ‘no one is going to force you to move to Vancouver,’ but that is what my friend Steve said and now he owns a kambucha bar in Yaletown,” she added. 

Other Canadians agreed that they were glad to have been priced completely out of the city that everyone who bought a house thirty years ago agrees is the best. “Sure, Vancouver’s okay” explained William Marston of Halifax. “But like, other places also have mountains and weed. We get it.”

Polling shows that 90% of Canadians voiced relief over no longer being able to afford to buy or rent property in a city where you have to take the underground Skytrain for 2 hours just to find a bar open later than 9:30pm. The remaining 10% were Vancouver residents who spent an hour on the phone with the pollster explaining why Vancouver was so great.

“All Canadians live in fear that they may be forced, at some time in their life, to move to Vancouver,” explained Bank Of Canada financial expert Vanessa Singh, in Ottawa. “Whether they’ve fallen into the tech industry, or god forbid want to work as a background extra on The Flash, many Canadians find themselves trapped in Canada’s most insufferably healthy and oppressively ‘laid back’ city.”

“Now, most Canadians will never again run the risk of ending up the kind of person who jogs to an organic brunch only to discuss how many types of rain there are,” Singh added. 

With Vancouver’s real estate prices showing no indication of dropping, experts warn the only Canadians at risk of having to move to Vancouver are seasonal snowboard instructors or frontmen for Chinese holding corporations. 

Experts warn that soon most Canadians will also not be able to afford to live in Toronto, though “not soon enough.”


----------



## Daniel

Positive Canadian thought:

Maple-flavored Cheerios are now available in the States.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> Positive Canadian thought:
> 
> Maple-flavored Cheerios are now available in the States.



Hush,  The Donald might hear you and say "The Canadians are coming... The Canadians are coming!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

I would have expected the OPP to respond with a PlayStation 4 from the evidence room:

Seven-year-old calls 911 after getting snow pants for Christmas | CTV News


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Canada Dry sued over lack of ginger in ginger ale - CBS News


----------



## David Baxter PhD

> A federal lawsuit filed earlier this month in Buffalo, New York,  claims Canada Dry and parent company Dr Pepper Snapple Group led  consumers to believe their ginger ale product contained real ginger.
> 
> "Instead,  Canada Dry Ginger Ale is made from carbonated water, high fructose corn  syrup, citric acid, preservatives and 'natural flavors,' i.e., a flavor  compound comprised predominately of flavor extracts not derived from  ginger, and a minuscule amount of a ginger flavor extract," alleges the  suit filed on behalf of Julie Fletcher, according to the Buffalo News.
> 
> "Ms.  Fletcher believed this meant that Canada Dry was made using ginger root  and was, as a result, a healthier alternative to regular sodas,"  Michael J. DeBenedictis, her lawyer, reportedly said in the lawsuit.



1. People seem to sue for virtually anything in the US. I imagine that's because in the US, they can't afford to pay for health care without the extra income, and for hourly wage earners they can't make enough to even live on without suing somebody.

2. Canada Dry Ginger Ale does contain real ginger. Was she expecting to actually find a piece of ginger root floating inside the can?

3, Did she not read the ingredients before buying it?

4. What variety of idiot would believe any soft drink is actually healthy?


----------



## Daniel

Don't forget narcissistic entitlement


----------



## GaryQ

I am so grateful to be Canadian


----------



## Daniel

To escape the wind,  a 45-minute maze of snow:

Manitoba snow maze on track to break world record - Winnipeg | Globalnews.ca

The walls are six-and-a-half feet tall and the plan is to shatter a Guinness World Record for the largest snow maze. The current record is held by the Fort William Historical Park in Thunder Bay, Ont.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Part of the deicing procedure:


----------



## forgetmenot

Sorry but Canada Dry is actually healthy for me when i am sick only fluids i can get into me lol


----------



## GaryQ

forgetmenot said:


> Sorry but Canada Dry is actually healthy for me when i am sick only fluids i can get into me lol



:lol: You tell ‘em Girl!

My “neighbor”, “miss muffet” is also an incurable hard core Ginger Ale addict. I don’t know how she can drink that President’s Choice stuff some people pick up for her it just tastes horrible. The couple times i got some for her it’s Canada Dry only. Some things in life just don’t have an acceptable alternative. This is definitely one of them.


----------



## forgetmenot

Schweppes is not bad either  but Canada Dry is best choice.  Ginger beer i cannot drink it but it helps with nausea sometimes it burns throat on the way down.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

forgetmenot said:


> Schweppes is not bad either  but Canada Dry is best choice.



Agreed. Sometimes, if I've been drinking a lot of Canada Dry I'll switch to Schweppes because it's a little less sweet.


----------



## Daniel

Work Hard, Play Hard, Relax Harder. Canada Dry

TAKE-A-BREAK ICED TEA

Relax and unwind with the perfect balance of ginger and zest.

Ingredients

1 cup water

½ cup sugar

4 tea bags

½ orange

½ lemon

1 can (12 oz.) Canada Dry[emoji2400] Ginger Ale

Directions

Bring both water and sugar to a rolling boil, then add tea bags and steep. Just before serving, add squeezed lemon and orange and drop rinds in for extra flavor. Add Canada Dry Ginger Ale. Serve over ice.

Makes 1 serving


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

Pretty sure that one was previously posted...

But we'll pretend it never was cause I'm too lazy to search for it


----------



## GaryQ

This one is only funny if you live somewhere else than here...


----------



## Daniel

A farewell to juice boxes: Winnipeg sketch comedy troupe offers a lament for Canada's Food Guide
January 28, 2019

The original Canada's Food Guide has always been this country's lighthouse in the dark and stormy seas of life. Now, we're rudderless in an ocean of ridiculousness and quinoa...

What are we supposed to drink, according to the new food guide? Water? Like some sort of animal?...

Canada's original food guide has always been there to hold our hand through the eating process. It was our rainbow in a rainstorm, except at the end of that rainbow there was no pot of gold. There was a bowl of cheese. And the bowl was made of bread!

Whether we were eating a steak dipped in yogurt or washing down a pint of wet bread with our favourite juice box, Canada's Food Guide gave us something to believe in. It assured us that a mostly Jell-O salad with some celery floating around in there was totally fine. It's green, isn't it?

Apparently, that's not good enough anymore. 

Well, you know what? If a 75-year-old food guide is wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## Mari

Shoveling my driveway in TO


----------



## Daniel

Are you warm in all that or are you still cold?


----------



## Mari

Warm except for my frozen eyelashes! I do have on two sweaters and two pant layers. I think it went up to -13C so it was actually quite toasty :snow:


----------



## GaryQ

Looks like you were dressed to go on an polar expedition.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## forgetmenot

actually 4 degrees today omg it feels like spring lol compared to all the -30 and even lower  i will take this as a sign of spring for today anyways


----------



## GaryQ

I was looking at the weather network earlier. it’s +10c to +15c in southern Ontario today! (50 to 60F) like wow!

Meanwhile it’s -22C here at the moment and we got about 6 inches of snow that is so light it’ll be blowing around for quite some time.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

forgetmenot said:


> actually 4 degrees today omg it feels like spring lol compared to all the -30 and even lower  i will take this as a sign of spring for today anyways



We're supposed to be getting that tomorrow. Freezing rain today.


----------



## forgetmenot

Ya suppose to have gotten freezing rain today but did not happen hope i don't get it tomorrow


----------



## GaryQ

forgetmenot said:


> Ya suppose to have gotten freezing rain today but did not happen hope i don't get it tomorrow



we get a lot of freezing stuff here but it's rarely rain 

One guy here has 4 employees: Freisen, Froese, Harder, Fast  (Local Joke)

What's true (and funny) is that the most common Mennonite name in the Steinbach phonebook is Freisen.

My personal running jokes since moving here have become:
1 - (Always in response to do I speak Low German; Mennonite Dialect. High German is regular German) Some folks here speak High German, some speak Low German, I speak NO German.
2 - We have many different Surnames here but from November to May we all be a Freisen :facepalm:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Saw this at Walmart the other day Eh!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Meanwhile in Manitoba...


----------



## Daniel

Slurpee delivery now available in Winnipeg  the Slurpee Capital of the World - Winnipeg | Globalnews.ca

February 18, 2019

‘Peggers are famous for sucking back sweet sugary slurpees even when it’s -45 with the windchill, but for those of us who prefer to hibernate during the winter chill, you can now get your colourful concoction delivered to your door.

Food delivery service Uber Eats now offers deliveries from two 7-Eleven locations on their app and online, and yes, that includes slurpees.

Flavours are spelled out if you are a one-slurpee, one-flavour kind of person. If you like to mix it up, you can do that too – the app allows you to combine up to six flavours...

Winnipeg has been declared the Slurpee Capital of the World for 19 years in a row. The city’s franchise stores sell about 188,000 slurpees a month, while the Canadian average is about 174,000.


----------



## Daniel

Two charged with feeding Timbits to bears along Alaska Highway in B.C. | Vancouver Sun	
October 17, 2018



_The B.C. Conservation Officer Service says it has laid charges after pictures were posted online, 
including this one, showing a bear being fed Timbits along the Alaska Highway in B.C._


----------



## David Baxter PhD

When I was a boy growing up in northern B.C., this was a real problem.

We lived in a small town called Kemano (or it might have been in Kitimat - we lived in both plus some others).

Some of the locals would feed the bears, especially bear cubs.

Eventually, of course, more would show up looking for free food and eventually the authorities would get concerned about possible danger to residents.

They would then order a kill to discourage the bears and the next time they showed up all the bears and cubs were shot.

This was happening every few months.

As a boy of maybe 5-7 at the time, even then I knew this was wrong and it broke my heart. Seemed to me then that it would have made more sense to kill the idiots feeding them.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

^^^ Probably an American tourist


----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ or he put the top down during one of the recent "warm" spells and it froze that way.


----------



## Daniel

Conclusion:  Winnipegger driving the family vehicle to pick up the kids from Dairy Queen.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> Conclusion:  Winnipegger driving the family vehicle to pick up the kids from Dairy Queen.



Silly Daniel, :facepalm: don’t you know by now that if it was a Winnipeger (AKA a Pegger) he would be going to 7/11 to get the Slurpees not to Dairy Queen


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Dairy Queen is better. Good burgers as well as ice cream.


----------



## Daniel

Maybe it's harder to taste food so close to the Arctic


----------



## GaryQ

Yes they have great burgers don’t know why I never think of going there but they definitely don’t have good ice cream they have ice milk. It totally lacks the cream part (I won’t even mention the taste comparison part) 

It’s like calling a tofu burger a hamburger
or saying “I’ll have a BLT but hold the bacon.” That’s stil a good lettuce and tomato sandwich but not a BLT.

P.S. I’m not FROM HERE; no problems with my taste buds... and also no particular need or desire to experience self inflicted brain freeze any time of year


----------



## Daniel

> It totally lacks the cream part (I won’t even mention the taste comparison part)



Really?    The Blizzards tasted so good that I felt guilty!  At least in Florida they were great.   We would go only like twice a year though because of the calories, so we would wait for coupons.   Last year, I just got smoothies and their frozen coffee drink.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I agree, Daniel. I don't know if that ice milk thing is universal. I wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## Daniel

And one of my happy "flashback" childhood memories is having a banana split from Dairy Queen.



Anyway, now I am going to have to re-subscribe to their blizzard e-mail coupons


----------



## GaryQ

I like how you guys always google to come up with funny stuff or facts but not for answers to questions you have.

so here’s a screen shot from my phone regarding the question of ice milk not cream.

also that banana split is tasty because there’s flavor stuffed all around the frozen milk. Stop by a real I e cream shop and taste a real one. You be quite surprised at the difference


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That is soft serve, @*GaryQ*. No soft serve "ice cream" is actually ice cream. Ice cream wouldn't flow like that.

And even if it is ice milk, it still tastes great so who cares? 

 @*Daniel* those banana splits were always my favorites too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Also @*GaryQ*:

Frequently Asked Questions - Dairy Queen



> Technically, our soft serve does not  qualify to be called ice cream. To be categorized as ice cream, the  minimum butterfat content must be ten percent, and our soft serve has  only five percent butterfat content. While our soft serve product used  to be categorized as “ice milk,” the Food and Drug Administration (FDA)  eliminated this category of product to allow companies the ability to  market frozen dairy products as “reduced-fat,” “light,” and “low-fat”  ice cream.
> 
> _DQ_® soft  serve fits into the “reduced-fat” ice cream category and our shake mix  qualifies as “low-fat” ice cream. But, even though our soft serve may  have been categorized differently in the past, our recipe has not  changed. *DQ soft serve contains 5% butterfat*, which is not the same as 95% fat-free.



Note that so-called whole milk is 3.5% butterfat.

Understanding Different Kinds of Milk and Cream



> The distinctions between different kinds of milk and cream labels  can be confusing. They all begin with whole milk, which consists of  three components: water, milk solids, and butterfat. If you allow  unpasteurized milk to stand, it separates into cream (mostly butterfat)  and skim milk (mostly water).
> 
> *It's All About the Butterfat*
> Butterfat is the key to understanding different kinds of milk and  cream. Whole milk contains 3.5 percent butterfat, by removing butterfat  by degrees you get the different percentages:
> 
> 
> Whole milk with 3.5 percent butterfat
> 2 percent low-fat milk with 2 percent butterfat
> 1 percent low-fat milk with 1 percent butterfat
> Skim milk with less than 0.5 percent butterfat.
> If you go in the other direction by starting with the cream and  concentrating the butterfat by reducing the water content, then you the  various percentages of cream and their designations:
> 
> 
> Light cream with around 20 percent butterfat
> Whipping cream with around 35 percent butterfat
> Heavy cream or heavy whipping cream with around 38 percent butterfat
> If you keep reducing the water, you get butter, which must by law be 80 percent butterfat.
> 
> Half-and-half  is a combination of half whole milk and half light cream with about 12  percent butterfat. In the U.K. it might be referred to as "light cream"  or "half cream." You might encounter fat-free half-and-half but be  warned that it is made from skim milk, corn syrup, and a thickener and  may not perform well in recipes. It is perhaps best used in coffee.
> 
> *Evaporated and Condensed Milk*
> Evaporated milk  and sweetened condensed milk are canned milk products that can be  somewhat confusing. Evaporated milk is shelf-stable milk from which  about 60 percent of the water has been removed. It might also be called  "canned milk" because it is sold in cans. It was a popular milk choice  in the early 1900s because of its shelf life. It was the base for infant  formulas and was often used as a substitute for fresh milk and cream.
> 
> Evaporated milk comes in regular, low-fat, and fat-free (or skimmed)  varieties. If you substitute evaporated milk for regular milk in a  recipe, it will be richer and creamier. You can dilute the evaporated  milk 1-to-1 to equal the creaminess of whole milk.
> 
> Sweetened condensed milk  is also canned shelf-stable milk. The difference between evaporated  milk and sweetened condensed milk is the sugar. A significant amount of  sugar is added to the sweetened condensed milk, which makes it an  essential ingredient in many candies and baked goods. The sugar also  gives it a longer shelf life.



Most North Americans really shouldn't be eating high butterfat product anyway, at least not more than occasionally or in small quantities, for a variety of health reasons.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

For other Dairy Queen menu items, see Nutrition - Dairy Queen


----------



## GaryQ

:rofl: Yo! Pappy! Don’t get your underwear in a bunch it’s harder on the arteries than good old cow milk fat 

and everything at DQ is made with soft serve lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD

GaryQ said:


> :rofl: Yo! Pappy! Don’t get your underwear in a bunch it’s harder on the arteries than good old cow milk fat
> 
> and everything at DQ is made with soft serve lol



First, just because I am disagreeing with someone or clarifying something another person has said doesn't mean I'm getting my "underwear in a bunch".

Second, I'm not debating that DQ uses so-called soft-serve ice cream - I thought that was evident in the quote above. I'm explaining that soft-server ice cream has lower fat than ice cream no matter where you go. It has to be that way to flow through the serving machines.  And judging by the popularity of soft serve, it appears that a lot of people like it that way.

Certain other ice cream vendors use ice cream, like Baskin-Robbins, use regular higher-fat real ice cream, as far as I know. I like those too on occasion. 

The truth is that I don't eat a whole lot of ice cream of any form on a regular basis, whether it's from DQ or Baskin-Robbins or anywhere else. But it is nice once in a while.


----------



## GaryQ

I was just trolling for fun 
Truth is I haven’t had ice cream (or ice milk) either in years but that banana split picture gave me a craving for a pail of real chocolate ice cream... think I have a bit of room in the freezer to hold one for a couple hours between bowls.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That picture gave me a craving for a DQ banana split.


----------



## Daniel

Hipster order at DQ: 

Banana split without ice cream

Bottled water

Bunless Bacon Cheese Grillburger


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

@GaryQ


----------



## David Baxter PhD

@GaryQ


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Contribution from  @GaryQ.



GaryQ said:


> In Quebec pickled eggs, pork tongues (to die for) and sausages were tavern food. You ate them while getting pickled.


----------



## Daniel

Redneck snow plow:


----------



## Daniel

Canadian canine clothing:


----------



## Daniel

From the spring collection:


----------



## gooblax

Daniel said:


> Redneck snow plow:


Once I'm riding to work again I need one of these but with a broom for sweeping debris out of the way. Cycling in an industrial area means lots of stones (and nails, screws, bolts etc. when I'm unlucky) from off the back of trucks, plus there's an area where the most random garbage seems to accumulate.


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> Redneck snow plow:



Ahem... EXCUUUUSE ME Mister Daniel. That redneck is definitely America and has definitely too much time on his hands


----------



## GaryQ

gooblax said:


> Once I'm riding to work again I need one of these but with a broom for sweeping debris out of the way. Cycling in an industrial area means lots of stones (and nails, screws, bolts etc. when I'm unlucky) from off the back of trucks, plus there's an area where the most random garbage seems to accumulate.



:facepalm: How silly of me to think you only had to dodge swooping magpies and crazy Aussie drivers to get to work on your tricycle


----------



## Daniel

Not to mention their dietary options that they gladly endure.


----------



## GaryQ

I'll stick to dill pickle dip with my chips


----------



## gooblax

GaryQ said:


> dill pickle dip


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## gooblax

Yikes, no thanks! Pickles belong on a burger and in tartare sauce for fish and chips.


----------



## GaryQ

gooblax said:


> Yikes, no thanks! Pickles belong on a burger and in tartare sauce for fish and chips.



says the gal that eats vegemite lol


----------



## gooblax

GaryQ said:


> says the gal that eats vegemite lol


Welllllll... On crackers or toast haha


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

First sign of spring:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


>



I've sween this one before but it's always funny!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


>





#squeaky-clean-eating


----------



## Daniel

More clean eating, Canada edition:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

At least in 2015, Winnipeg and Vancouver had the highest average parking fines:





"This spot was one of the most ticketed in Winnipeg in 2015, with $96,000 in fines given out to more than 1,000 motorists on the north side of the street alone. Looking at both sides of the street, more than 2,500 motorists got a ticket on this block."

Source: https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/marketplace-parking-tickets-canada-nov-17-1.3854094


----------



## GaryQ

That's because it's where the biggest hospital is (Health Science Centre) and parkade starts at 8$ to go in and out. Optimists think they can get in and out of the hospital in less than 2 hours and get a wakeup call from the Ticket Master 

We also have Photo Radar here! Fixed at traffic lights and then the sneaky bastard vehicles randomly parked. You definitely know when you get one even on a sunny day the flash is like a 100000000 lumen strobe! Expensive!!!!!


----------



## Daniel

I figure Winnipeg needs the money to de-ice the roads 24/7, 365 days of the year


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> I figure Winnipeg needs the money to de-ice the roads 24/7, 365 days of the year



Nope salt stops working below -15C which means roughly from before Winter officially starts to after it officially ends. Pretty much only thing kept somewhat clear is the TransCanada Hwy.

They let it pile and compact on city streets then wait till it's like -40 and try and scrape it off then mother nature takes over sometime in April to clear the roads then they take forever to clean up all the sand they put on the roads :facepalm:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ontario Starter Pack


----------



## Daniel

“I don’t even know what street Canada is on.”

~ Al Capone


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> “I don’t even know what street Canada is on.”
> 
> ~ Al Capone



You think he would have known... Most of his Income was from bootlegging Canadian booze.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Dog breeds that are actually Canadian, eh? - The Trupanion Blog


----------



## Daniel

Newfoundland:

 



(may need branch cutters to trim the nails )


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Canadian Uber:


----------



## gooblax

I've been hanging out with you Canadians for too long - last night I had a dream involving poutine pizza.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Do they have that in Australia?


----------



## gooblax

David Baxter said:


> Do they have that in Australia?


I've never seen it on a menu or anything. There are a couple of places that sell regular poutine but I've never bought it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

You should try it! Much better than Vegemite. And talk about healthy! Chips, gravy, and cheese curds!


----------



## gooblax

It's certainly on my list of things to try 
But there's a thing here called "vegemite gravy" so they're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Ahem! them guys be Americans trying to play THE Canadian sport
nice in flight shot of the ref though


----------



## Daniel

GaryQ said:


> Ahem! them guys be Americans trying to play THE Canadian sport



Well, it's hard to perform at a Canadian level when poutine is not sold locally.


----------



## GaryQ

It's because they don't carb up anymore. 
This commercaial using Old and New NHL hockey players is funny. The French one is funnier but this one's understandable to most


----------



## Daniel

Also a good way to prepare for errand runs


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

Now this is an original snapped coming out of the Restaurant having a smoke while waiting for bud to pay and come out. I couldn't see anything to zoom on my phone so he took the zoomed shot for me. She seems extremely docile for a goose nesting. Never even budged or blinked as I got to the 10 foot limit, But then again when you pick an Ashtray/Garbage in a city strip mall to nest you must see a LOT of people in one day!

Only in Canada EH!





I zoomed in on the pic on my PC and took a screenshot on the official note taped to the pole you can distinguish (barely though) the City of Winnipeg's logo.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

GaryQ said:


> - Goose nesting in a concrete garbage can -
> Only in Canada EH!



I sure hope that if it rains that the bin doesn’t flood out the nest!


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> I sure hope that if it rains that the bin doesn’t flood out the nest!
> Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk



I'm pretty sure the sand drains well for normal use and she looks fat enough to make a natural shelter


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

GaryQ said:


> I'm pretty sure the sand drains well for normal use and she looks fat enough to make a natural shelter



*goose clears throat* 
“I’m not ‘fat,’ I just have a big wing span...”


Meanwhile... Oh, okay. I didn’t realize it was sand, I thought it was a garbage can... 


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ

Yeah could be a garbage can the sand filled ones are probably a bit smaller but there seems to be drainage like a flower pot or they would have a cover like elsehwhere in da Peg




EDIT: DOH! Now that that I think about it I think it is a city flower pot.


----------



## gooblax

So your "city flower pots" grow geese.
_Interesting_.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Winnipeggers are a strange breed.


----------



## GaryQ

If it’s a flower pot I guess so. She took advantage  nothing grows before June here I guess

if it’s a garbage can with a Chinese buffet next door she didn’t seem to be worried or aware of the saying someone’s garbage is someone else’s treasure or I’m this case lunch

if it’s an ashtray... well then it was the perfect spot to put her butt 
 (that’s what we Canadians call the end of a cigarette)

ill be going back there in a month or so and will try and remember to see which of the above item she laid to nest in


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ Now THAT is comedy!


----------



## GaryQ

Eh... 11 teams have never won the stanley cup... Monreal has roughly 1 in 4 of all the cup championships won and many years that they didn't they were the ones in the final that the winners had to beat. Toront-uh is a running joke. Blues actually have a chance of making history this year. If they win it'll be their first and the first time a team that was in last place during the seaon after 20 games playded (not sure of the exct numbers) and won. 

Toront-joke


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

Speaking of poutine... I haven't had one since November. One the lunch menu at Harvey's today :yahoo:

Alng with a nice flame grilled (technically real meat in with with all that filler) burger. I'll throw in some lettuce to make it a veggie burger maybe  @Daniel


----------



## Daniel

If you put extra ketchup or pickles in the burger, that counts as a veggie too 

Ketchup as a vegetable - Wikipedia


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I saw a Trump parody somewhere recently where he was talking about all the good things farmers do, or specifically their "product", and for one example of the "product" he says, "...and that green thing you take off your burger and throw away".


----------



## Daniel

At least he has saved money on the catering budget at the White House


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yeah. Nothing says "classy" like a table full of lukewarm-to-cold burgers and fries.


----------



## Daniel

The coldness of the food is for an awareness/mindfulness exercise


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ha ha! Okay... let's say that was the reason, just to give him the benefit of the doubt.

I find the fact that he wants to offer junk food to elite athletes pretty funny.


----------



## Daniel

That's why they save the Burger King hot dogs for the Olympic winners.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


> That's why they save the Burger King hot dogs for the Olympic winners.



You mean... Olympic Weiners for the Olympic Winners? 


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> You mean... Olympic Weiners for the Olympic Winners?



Exactly:



BTW, one of the dangers of canine literacy:


----------



## GaryQ

I love how we can throw something off into a wild and silly tangent :lol:

I see you guys had some good laughs yesterday while I was away. 

The poutine was awesome though. Too bad Costco has barely any sitting room cause they make a huge one for cheap. Bud and I used to go there for lunch once in a while when they still had Montreal smoked meat sandwiches (on a weird triangualr bun) but was still the closest thing to back home here.
Sadly they stopped selling it


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Dammit, I’m drooling now. I wonder if the water is back on yet. Squirrel.


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

GaryQ said:


> Too bad Costco has barely any sitting room cause they make a huge one for cheap.



Next time, just get it "to go." 

Then (per H011yHawkJ311yBean in other thread) divide it into small sandwich bags.  Then put those in a large freezer bag.  Then you can enjoy as a side dish with each meal


----------



## GaryQ

Good one :lol: but Slight psychiatric glitch there  @Daniel called "all or nothing binge eater" some things don't make it to the fridge even in large sizes or quantities and if they do it's only for a couple hours. Even if I bought 2 I'd scoff em down immediately. 

Leaving the other building in Winnipeg was good for a few things:

1 - saving over 200$ a month on rent for approx same size living quarters. 

2 - No more anxiety every day wondering if I'll get mugged going to check if my car is still in one peice without any new scratches, dings or broken windows growing in the middle of the night. Oh yes and got my license plate and 2 block heater extension cords stolen while living there. 

3- Harvey's is now approx 60km away and not 100 feet from my door. Imagine how close it was; I could walk there and back home with a "2 can dine" (for one) with one upsized to a poutine without any physical problems. Many residents would throw the coupons we got in the mail into a little recycling bin which the Harvey's addicts like me would acquire a couple more than their mailbox offered. Hard to resist 2 double original burgers, a poutine, onion ring and 2 pepsis for 16$ and change. Cheese I would pass on and add some at home. I'm not only frugal I'm a cheap SOB.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

GaryQ said:


> Good one :lol: but Slight psychiatric glitch there  @Daniel called "all or nothing binge eater" ...Even if I bought 2 I'd scoff em down immediately.



I see you enjoy food as much as I do. [emoji39]

My youngest brother had a bigger appetite than me, which was probably necessary, because I only grew to a smidge over 5’ 2” and he grew to a towering 6’ 2” or something. Mind you, everyone is tall compared to me. My middle brother was the same height as me until he had an unprecedented growth spurt in his 20’s of at least another inch.  Which was good because then there was at least one person shorter than him besides the dog.  I was only slightly annoyed that I was the eldest, yet the shortest. But the concept grew on me.  Only problem is that when I eat too enthusiastically I start getting horizontaller rather than verticaller.



> Leaving the other building in Winnipeg was good for a few things:
> 
> 1 - saving over 200$ a month on rent for approx same size living quarters.
> 
> 2 - No more anxiety every day wondering if I'll get mugged...
> 
> 3- Harvey's is now approx 60km away and not 100 feet from my door. Imagine how close it was; I could walk there and back home with a "2 can dine" (for one) with one upsized to a poutine without any physical problems...



Sweet! I need to move out of the city so that way I’d be 60km from any restaurant. 

I’m happy to hear you gained advantages for finances, mental stress, and physical health! What an awesome trifecta! *high five*



Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ

Hehe, I stood out vertically differently. I was taller than everyone by at least 3 to 8 inches. My father was the tallest after me at 5'7" my oldest sister 5'2"

Which coincides with my heart problems joke:

The most common question when you have heart problems is: "Does it run in the family?"

To which I have replied from day 1 : "No, not at all! Unless the milkman had heart problems" 

Maybe he was tall too :rofl:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Short but poignant warning for Americans:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

David Baxter said:


>



I’m encouraged about Saskatchewan no longer being labeled “The Flat Part You Fly Over.”

And also:








Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Oh. Huh. Well, it appears this can actually happen!

Someone lost their sheep! lol. Or thought they did!




Just in case you can’t actually see the pictures above, here are the closeups...






Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ

*Fun fact about my beloved Country:
*
Saskatchewan has a speed limit on the transcanada at 110km so you can fly through as fast as possible. Mantoba also raised the portion of the Highway west of Winnipeg to 110km so you can get to and through Saskatchewan even faster. 

Another Strange fact. Ontario the biggest province population wise and where all the non oil economy exists still has hillbilly single lane trails with a 90km max speed limit and no straight get out of here real east to West TransCanada trunk highway.
Even the poor Maritime provinces have better highways. Just don't get me started on the way they put 50km speed limits on portions of the 17 and 11 miles on end because in 3 months they'll probably get to that section of road repairs.  Spent many frustrated hours crawling though construction zones where they close one lane at time for 10 - 30 minutes thinking somehow that will reduces roadblocks and driver rage and unending 50km construction zone speed limits where there's no construction to be seen for miles and miles and miles.

Only thing crazier I have seem in Canada is watching Manitobans STOP and wait in highway merging lanes. It's not a joke! When the lane is open and you're behind such a fool

Oh and Manitoba a couple years ago brilliantly came up with the idea and "invented zippering" had a massive MPI (Manitoba Public Insurance) media campaign to explain the NEW concept of when a lane is closed for construction etc.. you let the car next to you in to your lane and each his turn. Before that they would line up in the open lane for miles on end :facepalm:

With all it's weaknesses and occasional shortcomings like Ahem, The number of residents of the City of "Toronta" actually thinking it's a Province :rofl: 
I worked in a call centre when I first moved here. Question: "What province are you calling from?" - "Toronta" "I'm sorry to have to inform you but Toronto is not listed as any of the Canadian Provinces or Territories" And no desire to help them out and simply repeat the exact same question 

*I still believe it's the greatest Country in the world. EH!  *


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Facebook reminded me of this with their "memories" feature. I found this on the back of my ketchup bottle a coupole of years ago:



I still haven't tried the recipe but if you go to the site now you get a bonus - cookies! They don't say whether tyhey are ketchup cookies though...



Here's the recipe if anyone wants to try it:

*Great Canadian HEINZ Ketchup Cake Recipe*



Prep Time 20 min                     
Total Time 1 hr 30 min                     
16 servings, 1/16 recipe (116 g) each

Ketchup in a cake? Created to celebrate the 100th anniversary of  HEINZ in Canada, this showstopping cake tastes as good as it looks. If  you are a fan of carrot cake, you'll want to try this recipe!     

*What You Need*


2 cups  flour 
2 tsp.  _Magic_ Baking Powder 
1 tsp.  baking soda 
1-1/2 tsp.  ground cinnamon 
1/2 tsp.  each ground ginger and nutmeg 
1/2 cup  each _Heinz _Tomato Ketchup and water 
2 Tbsp.  red food coloring 
1-1/2 cups  butter, softened, divided 
1-1/2 cups  packed dark brown sugar 
2   eggs 
175 g  (about 3/4 of 250-g pkg.) _Philadelphia_ Brick Cream Cheese, softened 
1 tsp.  vanilla 
4 cups  icing sugar 
*Make It*


Heat oven to 350ºF. 
Spray 2 (9-inch) round pans with cooking spray; cover bottoms with parchment. 
Combine flour, baking powder, baking soda and spices.  Mix ketchup, water and food colouring in separate bowl until blended. 
Beat 3/4 cup butter and brown sugar in large bowl with  mixer until light and fluffy.  Blend in eggs, 1 at a time.  Add flour  mixture alternately with ketchup mixture, mixing well after each  addition.  Pour into prepared pans. 
Bake 30 min. or until toothpick inserted in centers  comes out clean. Cool cakes in pans 10 min.  Remove to wire racks; cool  completely. 
Beat cream cheese, vanilla and remaining butter in  separate large bowl with mixer until creamy.  Gradually beat in icing  sugar until mixture is light and fluffy. 
Stack cake layers on plate, filling and frosting with cream cheese icing. 
*Kitchen Tips*

*Shortcut*
Substitute 4 cups of your favorite purchased vanilla or cream cheese frosting for the homemade icing.

*How to Mask Frosting Imperfections*
Mask any frosting imperfections by gently pressing shredded coconut into frosting before it becomes firm.

*Variation*
Leave top of cake unfrosted; spread with _Kraft_ Pure Raspberry Jam.  Pipe remaining icing around top edge of cake.

*Nutrition*

*Servings*
16 servings, 1/16 recipe (116 g) each 

*Nutritional Information*


Serving Size 16 servings, 1/16 recipe (116 g) eachAMOUNT PER SERVINGCalories460Total fat21gSaturated fat13gCholesterol85mgSodium400mgCarbohydrate65gDietary fiber1gSugars52gProtein3gVitamin A20 %DVVitamin C0 %DVCalcium6 %DVIron8 %DV

_* Nutrition information is estimated based on the  ingredients and cooking instructions as described in each recipe and is  intended to be used for informational purposes only. Please note that  nutrition details may vary based on methods of preparation, origin, and  freshness of ingredients used._


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

David Baxter said:


> Ketchup Cake [/SIZE]



Well, I’ve made Tomato Soup cake before - many a time - and it totally rocks. Love it with raisins in it.

So, in theory, ketchup cake might work. Is it funny that I trust a Tomato Soup Cake recipe over a Ketchup Cake recipe? 

Pretty sure the tomato & basil and other primary spices that make tomato soup so yummy are why it tastes so damn good.

Tomato Soup Cake I Recipe - Allrecipes.com

I have been inspired: I may have to bake some. If the weather cools down a bit!!! If I’m not too distracted by other things... So maybe sometime in October.


Best icing is Cream Cheese, in my humble opinion! 


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> Well, I’ve made Tomato Soup cake before - many a time - and it totally rocks. Love it with raisins in it




*** insert sarcastic remark here ****


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> *** insert sarcastic remark here ****



Super Moderator here setting his foot down...  Let's set some basic ground rules here:

1 - People that like to eat what food eats are not in any position or permitted to make any comments about other people's culinary tastes 

 * Currently only permissibale exception to rule 1 is if it refers to Marmite and/or vegemite 

Just messing with you  @Daniel Don't tell anyone I found it funny or I'll deny it till the cows come home (to lie on the BBQ)


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


> *** insert sarcastic remark here ****



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Laughing because:

A.) How can you be sarcastic about cake???

B.) How can you be sarcastic about cake without actually saying anything sarcastic?

C.) See “A.”


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

GaryQ said:


> Super Moderator here setting his foot down...  Let's set some basic ground rules here:
> 
> 1 - People that like to eat what food eats are not in any position or permitted to make any comments about other people's culinary tastes
> 
> * Currently only permissibale exception to rule 1 is if it refers to Marmite and/or vegemite



Thanks for sticking up for us food eaters... 

You are indeed a Super Moderator.


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

I'm just in a bad place right now      (triple-chocolate cake deficiency)


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> I'm just in a bad place right now      (triple-chocolate cake deficiency)



OK that excuses you this time. I'd be sarcastic too if I had to eat grass all day


----------



## gooblax

:lol: Hey wait a minute, vegemite is far more normal of a food than a tomato-based cake!


----------



## GaryQ

gooblax said:


> :lol: Hey wait a minute, vegemite is far more normal of a food than a tomato-based cake!



OK, but you have to admit it made my rule funnier by adding the exception. NO? 

And honestly if we'd ban making fun of Vegemite I'd have to saction everyone all the time except for you. easier to add the exception :rofl:


----------



## gooblax

GaryQ said:


> OK, but you have to admit it made my rule funnier by adding the exception. NO?
> 
> And honestly if we'd ban making fun of Vegemite I'd have to saction everyone all the time except for you. easier to add the exception :rofl:


Alright you got me there.  
You're welcome to use some vegemite to frost a tomato sauce cake too while you're at it. I've still got most of a jar left from 2015.


----------



## GaryQ

Holly might be interested to try it?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

SACRILEGE!!! How could you speak so ramshod of Tomato Soup Cake!?!

And I was jonesing for cake. But I had to compromise and use graham crackers with the store brand version of Nutella.  It was an emergency...


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

gooblax said:


> :lol: Hey wait a minute, vegemite is far more normal of a food than a tomato-based cake!



I respectfully and enthusiastically take exception to that remark. 


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Well...  Crikey!!

Vegemite cheesecake to die for  SheKnows


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> Well...  Crikey!!
> 
> Vegemite cheesecake to die for  SheKnows
> 
> 
> Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk



You got to give them Aussies   for their creativity and imagination in taking recipes that taste great and making sure they remove all possibility of it still tasting good just one little teaspoon and a time


----------



## Daniel

@GaryQ, just add some to your spaghetti sauce and let us know


----------



## gooblax

As I think I mentioned awhile ago, my dad puts vegemite in spaghetti bolognese and it's all good so I'd encourage anyone to try it


----------



## Daniel

Next time I go to Walmart, I'll be sure to check the hardware section for a jar


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Hey, if there’s a recipe, it means something worked. 

Makes me wonder who accidentally figured out how to make a cake or icing in the first place.  Were they trying to develop a cure for cancer or for Viagra? [emoji848]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

I’ve never had Vegemite before.  I understand it’s a spread... But what does it taste like? I mean, besides Vegemite? Like what other taste closely resembles the taste of Vegemite? Where does it come from? A Vegemite tree???


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## gooblax

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> I’ve never had Vegemite before.  I understand it’s a spread... But what does it taste like? I mean, besides Vegemite? Like what other taste closely resembles the taste of Vegemite? Where does it come from? A Vegemite tree???


The best way I can describe its taste is like a very salty bread-gravy blend, in smooth paste form. Vegemite - Wikipedia


----------



## Daniel

gooblax said:


> The best way I can describe its taste is like a very salty bread-gravy blend, in smooth paste form. Vegemite - Wikipedia




American quotes from the Wikipedia article:

"It's horrible."   ~ President Barack Obama

 "Vegemite sounds like a pesticide. That's about damn near what it tastes like."  ~  Steve Harvey


----------



## GaryQ

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> I’ve never had Vegemite before.  I understand it’s a spread... But what does it taste like? I mean, besides Vegemite? Like what other taste closely resembles the taste of Vegemite? Where does it come from? *A Vegemite tree*???


A vegemite tree that's hiarious (do we have a knee slapper emoji?)  :rofl:

Words can not really describe what Vegemite tastes like except for "like Marmite". except Marmite which has been decribed by me as salty TAR, by David I recall something like licking a mechanic's grease gun except I have a feeling that would need a dash of salt. I think the Aussie's changed the name to trick people into eating it. 

Google or Wikipedia Marmite to see what it's made from. But the only way to know is ti taste it for yourself. jar is so tiny you won't feel too bad throwing the rest out ​


Daniel said:


> Next time I go to Walmart, I'll be sure to check the hardware section for a jar



Better check in the automotive section by the grease guns. Might have more luck 



gooblax said:


> As I think I mentioned awhile ago, my dad puts vegemite in spaghetti bolognese and it's all good so I'd encourage anyone to try it



Says the lady who's tiny little jar from 2015 is still not empty and who was fed spaghetti bolgnese with Vegemite by the same man that also fed her burnt rice pudding. Hate to say it my dear friend but your culinary credibility was lost at burnt rice pudding 



Daniel said:


> @*GaryQ*, just add some to your spaghetti sauce and let us know



Sounds like a great Idea. Of course I might as well add fake meat and serve it with spaghetti squash while at it. Served with bread that still has all the grains intact like a bird seed loaf 

This should be in the Aussie Humor thread... Somebody in another country might think Canadians actually eat this stuff :facepalm:
Maybe we just need a new humor thread called "Topic? We don't need no dang Topic" or "Thread where your post responses are most likely to go all ADHD"


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> "Vegemite sounds like a pesticide. That's about damn near what it tastes like."  ~  Steve Harvey



That's too funny beacuse at the end of my response regarding your comment to add it to my spaghetti sauce I had typed then spread it around the doors and windows to keep bugs and rodents away but deleted it thinking that might be going a bit too far :rofl:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Well, I thought Haggis was gross. Until I had some...  Mind you I think it was deconstructed because I didn’t see anything enclosing it.  It was at our Scottish Pavilion for Mosaic (multicultural celebration that most cities in Canada feature with different names at different times of the year)...

But maybe we shouldn’t keep going on teasing people about their traditional or otherwise food they grew up with...   

I mean, unless both sides really enjoy the banter... [emoji38]

PS: my apologies, gooblax. I hadn’t realized you were a lady. I was reading your voice as male... [emoji2356] Maybe you just had laryngitis...


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## David Baxter PhD

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> Well, I thought Haggis was gross. Until I had some...



I thought haggis sounded gross too. Then I tried it. Just once. Turns out it is gross.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

David Baxter said:


> I thought haggis sounded gross too. Then I tried it. Just once. Turns out it is gross.



Why does everyone drink coffee when they make a smart ass remark?

What about TEA??? 




Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## David Baxter PhD

How do you know what's in my mug?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

David Baxter said:


> How do you know what's in my mug?



Good point... [emoji23] 


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## gooblax

GaryQ said:


> Says the lady who's tiny little jar from 2015 is still not empty and who was fed spaghetti bolgnese with Vegemite by the same man that also fed her burnt rice pudding. Hate to say it my dear friend but your culinary credibility was lost at burnt rice pudding


Well I don't add it when *I* make spag bol, so of course my jar lasts longer.  Can't argue about the burnt rice pudding though... where the burnt flavour permeates through the whole saucepan even without stirring it in. :yuck:



GaryQ said:


> This should be in the Aussie Humor thread... Somebody in another country might think Canadians actually eat this stuff :facepalm:
> Maybe we just need a new humor thread called "Topic? We don't need no dang Topic" or "Thread where your post responses are most likely to go all ADHD"


All you had to do was mention vegemite and I managed to derail the whole thing  The downside to multiculturalism :lol:



GaryQ said:


> That's too funny beacuse at the end of my response regarding your comment to add it to my spaghetti sauce I had typed then spread it around the doors and windows to keep bugs and rodents away but deleted it thinking that might be going a bit too far :rofl:


I wonder if Aussie critters like vegemite. :dontknow:


H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> PS: my apologies, gooblax. I hadn’t realized you were a lady. I was reading your voice as male... [emoji2356] Maybe you just had laryngitis...


No problemo. I actually kind of prefer that tbh but we can all ignore that cause I'm just a bit strange :dance:


----------



## GaryQ

gooblax said:


> All you had to do was mention vegemite and I managed to derail the whole thing  The downside to multiculturalism :lol:




Yes guilty as charged ​



> I wonder if Aussie critters like vegemite. :dontknow:



Well you can find out if they like finely aged Vegemite quite eaily. You have the jar  (just had to throw the coffee in for kicks)


> No problemo. I actually kind of prefer that tbh but we can all ignore that cause I'm just a bit strange :dance:



Strange (even a bit) is relative to the environment. Maybe out there in tomorrow land down under you may be a bit strange to some but here on our little space ship you're as normal as the rest of us.  I must admit that when I read Jolly Holly's comment I laughed (outsdiders would not understand why) and I just couldn't wait to see how and what you would respond. I like the dancing sheep ending.


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> How do you know what's in my mug?



That might explain why Dr. B. Occasionally misreads and mistakes a word for something totally off.


----------



## GaryQ

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> *Were they trying to develop a cure* for cancer or *for Viagra?*



Now where would you get such a silly idea? who in their right mind would want to develop a cure for Viagra? I say bring back the death penalty just for that person!


----------



## GaryQ

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> But maybe we shouldn’t keep going on teasing people about their traditional or otherwise food they grew up with...
> I mean, unless both sides really enjoy the banter...



It always in good fun. Occassionally someone accidentally and unintentionally goes a little too far and hits someone's sensitive "Don't go there please" spot. A sincere apology usually comes almost immediately and we go on.

Humor is the greatest therapy and we ALL need it and we sure as heck ALL can dish it out and take it. Do onto others as you wish done onto you. What I like is when it stays togue in cheek. Just at the edge of almost sarcastic. When you know who it's coming from and you know their weak spots payback is sweet and so easy.

Like getting back at Daniel, he probably has herbal tea in that cup and wants to play Mr. Starbucks cool. The guy has chickens as pets. I was raised not to play with my food. He has 2 roosters. You only need one. The loudest one becomes supper where I come from. 

Only one that's really hard to laugh at is here is gooblax. She usually beats us to the punchline and so we laugh along with her most of the time. I've rarely met someone as gifted as her to turn a weird or bad experience into the most hilarious adventure write-up.


----------



## gooblax

GaryQ said:


> Well you can find out if they like finely aged Vegemite quite eaily. You have the jar  (just had to throw the coffee in for kicks)


I should've tried that with the old coffee grounds I used to have! I had some for when my parents visit, but I'd had the same little jar since around 2012. They'd turned grey by the time mum threw them out this Feb. 



GaryQ said:


> I must admit that when I read Jolly Holly's comment I laughed (outsdiders would not understand why) and I just couldn't wait to see how and what you would respond. I like the dancing sheep ending.


:lol: Yeah I didn't think that would escape you  My initial response was more like "Oh, um, er, well, I, uh... yes." :lol: I can't quite decide if that is a sheep or what it is 



GaryQ said:


> Only one that's really hard to laugh at is here is gooblax. She usually beats us to the punchline and so we laugh along with her most of the time. I've rarely met someone as gifted as her to turn a weird or bad experience into the most hilarious adventure write-up.


Thanks, though you've been doing a few good ones yourself lately


----------



## GaryQ

gooblax said:


> :lol: Yeah I didn't think that would escape you  My initial response was more like "Oh, um, er, well, I, uh... yes." :lol:



Yeah, didn't mean to blow your cover intentionally though  My initial response was .. Uh Oh.. did I mess up again? :facepalm:

​


> I can't quite decide if that is a sheep or what it is


Gee thanks... Now you went and got me all  and it took me a long time to finally think... hmmm.. must be a sheep... Now who knows? maybe it's one of Daniel's chickens dancing knowing it'll probably die from old age and not from being "finger lickin' good" 



> Thanks, though you've been doing a few good ones yourself lately



Thanks.


----------



## gooblax

GaryQ said:


> Yeah, didn't mean to blow your cover intentionally though  My initial response was .. Uh Oh.. did I mess up again? :facepalm:
> ​


Nah all good, I'm not under cover. I am what I am, demon-possessed or otherwise 



GaryQ said:


> Gee thanks... Now you went and got me all  and it took me a long time to finally think... hmmm.. must be a sheep... Now who knows? maybe it's one of Daniel's chickens dancing knowing it'll probably die from old age and not from being "finger lickin' good"


Haha could be. Or maybe some sort of snow monster (a yeti?)... You'd know all about snow monsters in Canada, eh?

(See what I did there? An attempt to get back on thread topic :lol


----------



## GaryQ

gooblax said:


> Haha could be. Or maybe some sort of snow monster (a yeti?)... You'd know all about snow monsters in Canada, eh?
> 
> (See what I did there? An attempt to get back on thread topic :lol



Nice throwback on topic 

funny that you would bring up the subject... I think BigFoot is actually my next door neighbor. This guy is BIG (and ugly too :lol he speaks a language I don't understand and always walks around barefoot so I've had a good look at them (pretty hard not to notice something that big and wide!, although I think they finally told him to wear something on his feet whe he's not in his suite. If he walks barefoot in the snow you'd probably be convinced you saw BigFoot's prints! They are that same shape and size as the famous sightings. I think toe to toe his feet are almost as wide as mine are long (although I have small feet for my height wear size 8 1/2 shoes) Definitelt would not want to pick a fight with someone that size. He could just lift up his foot and "SAS"quash me like a bug with those feet


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

GaryQ said:


> Now where would you get such a silly idea? who in their right mind would want to develop a cure for Viagra? I say bring back the death penalty just for that person!



Oops. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Well, there goes the whole joke! It’s never funny when it has to be explained. 

Of course it was my fault (this time).  I meant to say (you know I did) to paraphrase with proper grammar/syntax:

“When they invented Vegemite, were they trying to cure cancer or trying to figure out how to make *please use a better euphemism for “keeping a man erect” and I don’t mean “from a seated position...” or... well OK, I guess you can change anything into a euphemism for it. So to keep things clinical we’ll say “for keeping a p***s erect” but that word might be a trigger so it might get removed so I give up on explaining the joke now*



Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ

I’m sorry Holly, i got your joke, guess you didn’t get mine. I was playing on the structure of the phrase. I and everyone else knew what you meant. But the way it was written could be interpreted as (mathematical structure) for explanation: invent a cure for (cancer or viagra) rather than as intended: invent viagra or  a cure for cancer. 

A cure for Viagra would have the opposite effect than viagra. Like an anti-viagra.  Hence blowing the unintended  blasphemy on your part  out of proportion on my part


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

GaryQ said:


> I’m sorry Holly, i got your joke, guess you didn’t get mine. I was playing on the structure of the phrase. I and everyone else knew what you meant. But the way it was written could be interpreted as (mathematical structure) for explanation: invent a cure for (cancer or viagra) rather than as intended: invent viagra or  a cure for cancer.
> 
> A cure for Viagra would have the opposite effect than viagra. Like an anti-viagra.  Hence blowing the unintended  blasphemy on your part  out of proportion on my part



Uh, yeah, I got that you got the joke, despite my awkward sentence algo-arythmia...

Then the next joke was me trying to explain the 1st joke and then running into problems explaining euphemisms with euphemisms, for the purpose of ***comedy.

*** Really LAME comedy. It’s inherited.


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

The awkwardness is what makes it funny


----------



## David Baxter PhD

My kids call those dad jokes.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

On the subject of “dad jokes.” Why is there no female/mom version of this? Is it because moms/women/girls have much better jokes? 

Or is this payback for all this “throwing like a girl” and “screamed like a girl” or “weak like a girl.”

And why specifically are  “dad jokes” weak, but other single men’s/boys’ jokes are higher caliber?

Is it because, like “dad bodies”, they’ve kind of relaxed and don’t work as hard to make a joke actually funny. But women still smile at them because, hey, they’re still cute.

And the boys/single men have to try harder because they’re still looking for a potential mate?

See how I can wreck a good joke? This is fun! [emoji106][emoji2][emoji106]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Maybe we should have a category called “Completely Off Topic” or “When The Train of Thought Went Off The Tracks” Or “Tangents In Which We Enjoyed Our Own Sarcasm and Applauded Ourselves For Our Own Cleverness.”

[emoji16][emoji38][emoji1][emoji16][emoji38]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ

There's a section or thread for pretty much everything here. Sometimes it makes choosing where to post something the equivalent of trying to figure out which number to press to get where you want on an automated answering service. Even for humor Humor-NOS, Just Chat, etc. Including different levels of privacy and access. From open to non members, members only, MVPs,  Moderators, and Administrators except Administrators is pretty useless unless David likes to post just to himself. Everything member and above is viewable by everyone only if they have access at that level or higher. Google and other search engines have non member guest access only. The key is to try and remember to avoid posting sensitive or identifiable information in threads open to the general public. 

The thing is it doesn't take much, sometimes just one little typo, for things to take off on a totally off topic tangent. Then once in a while I pretend like I'm outraged at the total lack discipline and like if I'm actually doing my job as moderator reminding people they are totally off topic when half the time, if not most of the time,  I'm the one, or one of, the guilty parties involved. 

Some of the most hilarious posts and ensuing conversations actually start from many of these off topic posts. Contrary to other forums where you'd get flamed for being off topic which although coined as being flamed has more the effect of a cold shower cutting off any possibility of someone taking it and running with it and the snowball would be stopped at the top of the hill. It can be hilarious at times to watch the snowball pick up size and momentum as it goes down the mountain and occasionally one of us, some of us, or many of us get caught in it's path, get flattened by it or picked up by it and that can get even funnier because although we are a very helpful bunch if you get yourself caught up in a snowball rolling down funny farm hill you're on your own and chances of someone helping you out is slim to none. We tend to give it, and hence whoever's caught up in it, an extra little push for added momentum, speed and laughs.

Once in a while a thread will get split from the original into a new one when the side subject has taken on a life if it's own especially in one of the more serious subjects. That has not happened many times since I've been here.

So pretty much everything and anything goes here as long as we all stay respectful to one another. There is a very strong intolerance to anything nasty, mean or rude. 

Oh, and SPAM, even if David actually likes the taste of the real stuff we both get severe indigestion from it on the forum. Our "Instant and permanent ban" trigger fingers are always ready and willing to click should someone attempt to blatantly get away with it.    

Of course I can only speak for myself and it is only my personal view and opinion when I say all this but I think it reflects the general consensus here.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Thanks for the... Tangent about tangents, Gary...

Back to you Dr. Baxter!


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

OMG this is so funny!!!! [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

Now that's funny


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Apologetic advertising:


----------



## Daniel

Maple water has infiltrated the U.S. border:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> Apologetic advertising:



Yeah but that's Toronto and Queen's Park is the seat of the provincial parliament. They have a lot to be sorry for.


----------



## Daniel

On the positive side, the subway is beautiful this time of year


----------



## Daniel

Since tomorrow is the big day:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Aaah! I loved those “I Am Canadian” commercials! Still have a pair of said boxers. Used to have a jersey... Not sure where it is now!


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


>



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!! Freaking love this! [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

And apparently China makes those MAGA hats...

How weird though: does the USA only make white bread, or do they also make brown bread? Or do they have a thing against the brown bread???  Do they just deport it?


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

which of course means only one thing:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sadly, French’s ketchup just isn’t as good as Heinz.


----------



## Daniel

Haven't seen this commercial in the States (it's from Heinz Canada):


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Also available at Amazon.com through third-party sellers (shipping from the UK).  

What a great day to be alive


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

What about the Leafs?


----------



## Daniel

Sometimes the answers are too obvious


----------



## Daniel

Poutine for dogs:






> Wisconsin Cheese Curd Sweet Potato Delight For Dogs
> 
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 large, organic, cooked sweet potato cooled and sliced.
> 
> 1 organic, boneless chicken breast cooked, cooled and sliced.
> 
> 1/2 cup fresh cheese curds.  Mozzarella is great for dogs as it has lower fat.
> 
> 
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Take all ingredients and arrange on a plate! That’s it!  Enjoy!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

And the Canadian field mice get diabetes!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Fun fact:  Some people eat Subway subs while driving!   I don't know how they do it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That’s a distracted driving ticket here


----------



## Daniel

Especially with a manual transmission mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

He's working through his issues as he continues his path of personal growth 

Justin Bieber Underpaid A Canadian Choreographer Amid Scooter Braun Scandal - Narcity


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


>



lol. “Puck longs!” [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji3526]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Also applies to Saskatchewan...


----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> lol. “Puck longs!” [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji3526]
> 
> 
> Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk



I meant to say “pucklings.” Stupid Autocorrect... [emoji2356]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

David Baxter said:


> Also applies to Saskatchewan...



Yes, but you need good binoculars.


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

I always assumed Canadian dogs were more obedient and less likely to elope from their domicile :dogrun:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

More like wasting water and paper since 1964. Terrible excuse for coffee.


----------



## Daniel

Wasn't it designed for people with heartburn who need watered-down coffee?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I think it was designed for the extremely gullible who weren't sure what coffee is supposed to taste like. 


The biggest coffee seller at Hortons is colloquially called  "double-double": double the sugar and double the cream. I think it's  meant to disguise the taste of Hortons "coffee" (sic).


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

I don’t drink coffee, except for accidentally, and I still know what coffee tastes like... 


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

"I thought the Canadian keyboard had a separate key for 'eh'."

~ Reddit


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

But actually I believe Australia has a similar thing, correct @gooblax?


----------



## gooblax

David Baxter said:


> But actually I believe Australia has a similar thing, correct @*gooblax*?


Nah yeah


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

gooblax said:


> Nah yeah



Reporter this morning:  "Yeah...no...absolutely."  (had to reboot my brain after that)


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> More like wasting water and paper since 1964. Terrible excuse for coffee.



They still sell a whole lot of it.. there like 100 tims for every SNOBbucks in Canada!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Buy McCafe. It’s what Horton’s used to taste like before it became swill.


----------



## Daniel

Maybe Tim Hortons coffee has Chicken Bones candy flavor on the east coast


----------



## GaryQ

Out east when I was a teenager Dunkin Donuts was the place. They probably had millions of coffee cups stolen over the years. Still remember when they came out with dunkin munchkins. I wasn’t a coffee drinker at the time but a bucket of munchkins would go down with a bottle of Pepsi.

And Starbucks and all those snobby expensive cafés and coffee places I’m not paying for a cup of coffee  what I pay for a whole tub of coffee on sale just to be cool and in. Add some chocolate milk and or whipped cream and you get better at home for pennies on the dollar. 

I rarely even grab a Timmies anymore. usus’ly just to have something to drink on the drive in and out of Wimnipeg. And dentist has made that impossible this last month


----------



## David Baxter PhD

My point above was it's not like it's just a choice between Starbucks and Hortons. Have you ever tried McCafe? It's actually better than Hortons and the same price or cheaper.


----------



## Daniel

And McDonalds has great tea.  Only $1 for a large while Starbucks, Burger King, and everyone else wants almost $3.


----------



## GaryQ

I'm still psychologically marked and traumatized by what their coffee used to taste like. I mean how can a multi-billion dollar corporation take 50 years to figure out their coffee tasted like dirty dish water?

Sure they got it right one day some years ago. But a Tim's drive through is easier to get to, easier to get through and McD's annoying "would you like fries with that" just drives me bats... If I wanted fries I would have ordered a meal or said I want fries. 

All joking aside getting a coffee at McD's is like going to the dentist... Sure things have gotten better but I'm still traumatized by both 

And once a month or so when I want one on the road there's always a Timmies on my path. Right next to my doctor, leavingtown from that end and one next to my dentist. and my dentist has a Keurig. Free coffee if I can get one down before I get called in which always seems earlier than my appointment time if I decide grab a coffee there :facepalm:


----------



## Daniel

American explores Canadian grocery store (tries BAGGED milk and Ketchup chips) - YouTube


----------



## GaryQ

The look on his face when he saw the milk was hilarious :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Things I learned from this video: 


Americans walk reeaalllly slow in parking lots. 
Lots of things with the same name taste very different in Canada and the US (I sort of already knew that. Even McDonalds tastes different in the US. The sauces, even BBQ sauce, are very different.) 
Nabisco and Christie are actually made by a company called Mondelez International. Who knew? 
And we do have Little Debbie Swiss Rolls up here.


----------



## Daniel

And Americans are very hungry, hence the need to eat in the parking lot before going home.


----------



## GaryQ

At least they picked a Great Quebec treat... Vachon makes great little cakes. We get the here now but just a few. No Milles Feuilles to be found. 

 Yep, strangely things are very different considering the close business relationship between the 2 countries.

Especially the price of milk. I remember years back when our dollar was at par or above the Canadian Dairy association was crying on the news because people in BC were crossing the border and coming back with lots of milk jugs because they were 1$ a gallon across the border.

In the 80´s we took a road trip from Montreal to The states think we were going to Santa’s Workshop in North Pole, NY. And to Lake Placid and saw an A&W sign figured it be a safe place to eat. There was nothing but the sign that had anything related to the brand. Was like some hillbilly dive and none of the familiar “family” of burgers to be seen on the menu.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Also a reminder of the importance of dental insurance


----------



## GaryQ

It’s funny but it looks fake... there’s nobody around...


----------



## Daniel

Some of us need positive illusions about the North


----------



## David Baxter PhD

GaryQ said:


> It’s funny but it looks fake... there’s nobody around...



That's normal for a Senators game.


----------



## GaryQ

Send are in rebuilding mode, they sold most of the farm but have some good prospects coming up. 

They also got some annoying players that will drive other teams crazy.. that's usually a good thing I know it's worked great for Montreal and Boston for sure. Those guys that constantly get under your skin are like a mosquito in a tent. Drive you bats. 

As for the Habs. Brendan Gallagher showed up ready to play as usual once again. He only played 2 or 3 preseason games and 3 goals and at least 1 if not more assists. I think all his goals and 1 assist are all against Ottawa (not sure though) Anyway he was the first star tonight. Tied the game  up with a minute left in the third deflecting a bullet from the point. You can barely see the puck on replay yet this kid finds a way to see and deflect them as they pass by him anywhere between 90 to 105 mph. He also made an awesome crease pass for the 2nd goal. He actually seems stronger this year. 

And our young prospect Suzuki only has 2 goals in the preseason. 1st one was an amazing shootout goal and his second was the winning goal in overtime tonight. I'm pretty sure he's earned a roster spot this year.. His vision and his hockey sense is up there and time will tell how great a player he'll become as he continues to develop. 

The great thing is once a new season starts all dreams are possible. Maybe it's time for that 25th parade in the streets of Montreal.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yeah the Sens have been in rebuilding mode for a decade. Every couple of years the do spring cleaning to reduce their salary budget and then they restart rebuilding again. 

Deja vu all over again, as Babe Ruth once said.


----------



## Mari

:reading::hopeless: Yogi Berra, not Babe Ruth... sigh


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Oh yeah! Same city, same team though.


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> Oh yeah! Same city, same team though.



 Nice try I thought Babe Ruth saying that was not right but took it on faith 

Thanks Mari


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Totally true.

Another fact: rush hour on any of the 400 highways in the greater Toronto area (GTA) never ends. You will encounter heavy traffic and slow-downs even at 3 or 4 am (I know this from ferquent personal experience).


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Canada  The United States (Bizarre Borders Part 2) - YouTube


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yuck.


----------



## Daniel

To compensate for the above:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

What do Canadians do all day?

You first wake up in the morning. It is very cold, around 6 in the morning.

Our igloos only have wood heating, so you must go collect some firewood. Do not take it from the beaver’s dam, you may anger them. Do not cut the trees either, or the environmentalists will come.

Next, it’s time for breakfast. As always, poutine with maple syrup.

It’s around 8 in the morning now, and you have to start the day off at the frozen lake, playing hockey. Don’t wear a jacket; you will look like an American.

After the four hour hockey marathon, it’s the daily lingustics competition. The events: 100m eh dash where you say 100 ehs as fast as possible. Of course, you will also compete in the 4x100 relay of saying 100 sorrys as fast as possible.

It’s the evening, and what better way to finish off the day than to build an igloo watchtower and laugh at American politics? Then, watch Canadian satire on American politics and laugh again.

As light begins to fade, we crawl back into our igloos and go to sleep. Goodnight Mr. Canadian, you’ll do the same tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yeah, no. Sorry about accidentally liking your post.


----------



## Daniel

Another thing you probably aren't liking is the extreme cold this morning in Ottawa :cold:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

No not at all. On days like this, I work from home and try not to go out. Until April.


----------



## Daniel

Unless you need more propane for your balcony BBQ grill


----------



## David Baxter PhD

No  BBQs on balconies. It's against the law here. Fire hazard.

I might venture out if I need donuts though.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Winnipeggers are a strange breed, no question. On their defense, maybe they didn’t know the restaurant was on fire; maybe they just thought someone was overcooking the burgers. [emoji4]


----------



## Daniel

Also, hypothermia can dull the senses


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ha ha! 

Well it's true you do have to keep your windows closed and the heat on. In Canada, we generally expect people don't need to be told thins like that but of course there are some Conservatives here too. For them, we need labels like this one:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Try this: Beer in a bag - Living in Beijing - Time Out Beijing

Conventional wisdom would probably argue that liquid be stored in solid vessels. However, from bagged milk to goon sacks (we’re looking at you, Canada and Australia), there’s a bit of a precedent of liquids served up in bags. In Qingdao, home of China’s second-most popular beer Tsingtao, beer is commonly poured in plastic bags and taken home to be consumed, in what’s a regular occurrence known as the ‘beer takeaway’.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ha ha... like a box of wine.

But I thought we were phasing out plastic?


----------



## Daniel

Well, that way people drink less since it is bad for the environment


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Part of the No Name website:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"Winter is not a season, it's an occupation."

- Sinclair Lewis


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

for 2021:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ha ha! Classic!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

The Quebec ones say, "Honker, uh?"


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

This is actually a true story.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"Canada is like the PBS of countries."

~ _Dead to Me_


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ Now THAT is comedy!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

(Reference to _Footloose_.)


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

The Canadian Bill of Rights clearly states that Canadian citizens are allowed to complain about anything and everything anytime they want to.

That's Freedom baby!


----------



## Daniel

Here in Arizona, it is too hot right now to complain or do anything else


----------



## David Baxter PhD

We just finished the most recent heat wave up here.  Getting some pleasant weather for a change and it looks like decent weather all next week too.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

That was also in this meme:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"As a citizen of Saskatchewan, it means turn right at Moose Jaw."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Canadian zoo faces charges after taking bear out for ice cream at Dairy Queen


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Taco Bell leaves customers dumbfounded after announcing 'ridiculous' new menu item: 'Why though?'
September 17, 2020

It's a classic pairing: A glass of fine, red wine and some wonderfully savory, high-end cheese.

A less classic pairing? That cheese coming from Taco Bell.

That's a pairing some fast food lovers will soon be able to try though, as the chain is debuting its own custom wine.

The limited-edition beverage, hilariously named Jalapeño Noir, is currently for sale at Taco Bell Canada, both online and in select stores. The beverage is meant to be paired with the restaurant's new Toasted Cheesy Chalupa, which is supposedly made with six-month-aged cheddar...


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

How cats survive the winter in Canada:


----------



## Daniel

Canadian maple syrup stays fresh forever:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> How cats survive the winter in Canada:



"I can no longer fit through the pod bay door, Hal. Can you open the cargo bay door?"


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Americans have some strange ideas about what happens in Canada. 

I imagine Australians could say the same...


----------



## Daniel

Exactly, eh.  You guys are just like us, but with less narcissism and more snow


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

_Saturday Night Live_ last night describing Montreal:  "The best part of Canada and the worst part of France."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I say that to Mindy sometimes...

Me: How's it goin', eh?

Mindy: Meow.

Me: Are you having a good day so far? Did you have a a nice tuna fish supper?

Mindy: Meow.

Me: Meow, eh?

Mindy: (agreeing with me) Meow.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

"Canada failed at assimilating French Canadians. Worst Borg ever."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Many said they'd move to Canada after the last U.S. election. These Americans did. Now what?

"Y'alls Kentucky Fried Chicken is terrible ... and you can't find a biscuit nowhere."

"I still ain't got the 'eh' down," he said. "I say 'eh' to everything, I try to. But sometimes it don't make sense where I use it."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

That's close to the point where F and C agree how cold it is!


----------



## Daniel

GaryQ said:


> close to the point where F and C agree



If only I could experience such convenience


----------



## GaryQ

All joking aside. I'll take -40 any day than 115F in Arizona. You can add more layers when it's cold but I'd probably have a heart attack before I even had a chance to close the door heading outside in that heat.


----------



## Daniel

Phoenix is for people who hate the winter so much, they are willing to sweat it out in the summer.  But I would not want to live in Flagstaff either during the winter since my husband, who was raised in Phoenix and hates the cold, would cause $400 heating bills every month.  

This year, we had a record number of heat waves, even in the mountains where I live at over 5,000 feet.    So for the first time, I had to put down pine pellets in the chicken coops to absorb the water from misting them so much.  Before, I only had to use the pine if there was runoff from rain.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Tim Hortons Asked For Wrong Answers On How Timbits Are Made  The Responses Are Hilarious

"Every time a Canadian says 'sorry' a Timbit is born."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


>



That's changed in 2020. Now we say, "I'm going to Dollarama. Do you want anything?"


----------



## Daniel

If I lived in Canada, I would have a yellow kitchen to match the No Name brand


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

For rural Canadians:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I want one of those.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


>



Ouch. mg:


----------



## Daniel

Yeah, I wouldn't sign up for nature therapy up there


----------



## Daniel

Saw this at Google Domains:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

*"Think of your children pledging allegiance to the maple leaf. Mayonnaise on everything. Winter 11 months of the year. Anne Murray -- all day, every day."*


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Actually, for those who grew up with Imperial and had to switch to metric, this is spot on in all respects. I'm impressed. 

And fortunately with the Google search app on my phone, conversion when needed is super easy.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

For me, this was the most memorable scene in _Canadian Bacon_:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Hahahaha! You could say the same about Ottawa or Toronto.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

It's just assumed that it will be there somewhere, although in truth it's become way too pricey in recent years. The maple trees apparently unionized and are now getting $25/hour for tapping services.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Pretty much accurate except anyone over about 40 or so isn't happy to see the first snowfall because we know full well how many more we're going have to dig our way out of.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Meanwhile in Vancouver:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yep. Stupidest invention ever.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Expensive bottled water  ($29 USD) -- for cats:






						Vet Water – Water for Cat
					







					vetwater.com


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


>


The only REAL ketchup is Heinz. Anything else is for emergency use only. Or to serve to your inlaws if they visit.


----------



## Daniel

For extra stressful days:


----------



## Daniel

“Canadians are always dreaming up a lotta ways to ruin our lives. The metric system, for the love of God! Celsius! Neil Young!” 

~ _Canadian Bacon_


----------



## Daniel

_Canadian Bacon_ - Green Berets scene​
"This is my best part of the movie. When war is declared against Canada, by the Americans, the people at Niagara Falls are the first line of defense. So by getting organized, they play this hit song that's really cool."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

When you can't decide between Kraft Dinner and pizza:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## gooblax

Daniel said:


>


We used to have tomato sauce (aka ketchup) flavoured chips called Burger Man, in the shape of little men. But they've been out of production for decades.  I certainly wouldn't have eaten them with sauce though.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

But I bet there are people who would use ketchup as a dip for ketchup chips.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Now I'm curious. Maybe I should try that. See what it tastes like.


----------



## gooblax

David Baxter said:


> Now I'm curious. Maybe I should try that. See what it tastes like.


It might taste like ketchup... Just a hunch.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Pre-COVID:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Bumblebean

Daniel said:


> *Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4*



Or rip shingles off the roof when a big slab decides to slide off.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Some of those also make for great horror movie titles


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Some of them make you feel like you're living in hell.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Canadian copy machine:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

*12-STEP PROGRAMS:       *"You can never get enough of what you don't need."​​*CANADA:*​


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Eeewwww.... 🤯


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------

